# Solved: AVI icon, not showing video clip



## MaryEM (Oct 3, 2007)

I had this problem before, but for the life of me I cannot remember how to fix it. My new camera does video in avi format. Once I have downloaded the files all that is showing is the AVI icon. How do I get it to show the beginning video clip? I have 30 avi icons and have to go through each one to find out what is on it.......


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try opening Windows Media Player and making sure that avi is chosen under the file types to be handled by it.


----------



## MaryEM (Oct 3, 2007)

I went into media player and the avi file is checked.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have any "tweakers" installed? X-Setup is one that has that option in case you used that before to change it.


----------



## MaryEM (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, I don't know what you mean by tweakers....and have never had X-Setup (as far as I know???)


----------



## MaryEM (Oct 3, 2007)

I have audio playing in window media player but no video


----------



## MaryEM (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, I solved it! Codec for player was missing.......
http://www.xvidmovies.com/codec/


----------

